# Would running my speakers like this damage them?



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Let me start with the set up Im' wanting. I don't wanna have to buy a new amp, so hopefully it will be ok.

I have a 12" sub running off a mono amp
I have 2 8" subs running off a 2 channel amp
Right now my speakers are running off my head unit and I'm afraid I may damage them.
I have another 2 channel amp, would it hurt anything to run all 4 speakers off that amp? I'd have the right side (front and back) hooked up to one channel and the left side (front and back) hooked up to the other channel (to control balance but loose fade)

I have 3 RCA inputs out of the back of my head unit, I also have an RCA splitter so I could run a 4th amp, but I don't really want to split my RCA singal up, or have 4 amps sitting in my trunk (wires are already a mess with just 2 amps hooked up.)

OR should I just wait and get a 4 channel amp and split the RCAs?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

why do you have a 12 and 2 8's in the first place?


Anyway, if you want to amp your speakers you could put all 4 on a 2ch amp, but you won't be able to fade, of course if you split the front rca outputs to feed a 4ch amp you won't be able to fade either. It won't do any damage though

I'm just really curious why you have a 12 and 2 8's


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> why do you have a 12 and 2 8's in the first place?
> I'm just really curious why you have a 12 and 2 8's



A 15 and 2 8's sounds awesome! Most recommend aginst the 12 and 2 8's though.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

[no] 

You shouldnt mix woofer sizes and companies


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> [no]
> 
> You shouldnt mix woofer sizes and companies


x2. Most subs have way different tones and quality. Having a crappy 12 and 2 nice 8s don't mix.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I had 2 cheap 8"s subs behind my seats at first. Then I wanted to be able to have my back seats back so I put my 12 back in. Then I wanted more so I put my 8"s back in. I may take my 8"s back out so I can have my seats back once again, the 12s seems deep enough.

12" sub is a Polk GRX or GNX or something like that
8" subs are 8 ohm Fosgates, got them cheap on ebay.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Ok, every one is riping on you for having a 12 and 2 8s. Are you running the 12 for sub bass and the 8s for mid bass? this makes very good sence.

You could run the 4 speakers off the 2 chanel amp. Mono the left speakers on the front chanel, and the right speakers off the rear chanel. But make sure that your amp will handel the load. If you have four ohm speakers that will put a 2 ohm load on the amp and not all amps will handel this.
Also you will be ok to run a spliter if necissary.

I would recomend using a 4 chanel amp though, no offence but your obviously fairly new to this, a 4 ch would be much easier to hook up.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well if your 8's are in the trunk, they arent doing their job. To have a proper midbass setup, they need to be IN FRONT OF YOU. I can see having a 12 in the trunk, with an 8 in each of the doors. 

1 12 and 2 8's in the trunk sounds like shit, i dont care WHAT subs they are


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the 8"s are behind my seats (only one other person can be in my car at the same time) I think it sound fine, the 12" hits fairly dencent lows, and the 8"s push fine mids, and there is no bass coming from my speakers so I can crank it up pretty good without getting much distortion so I'm happy with my set up.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Whatever floats your boat, I guess. If you aren't interested in imaging or sound stage, then running a pair of speakers off each channel of the amp is fine as long as:

1. The amp will drive the lowered impedance.
2. The power is sufficient.
3. You don't wire the speakers in series.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Well it all comes down to how good the headunit is... I ran two 12s and the front speakers from the headunit for almost a year before I finally got an amp and it's got a nice punch, the faceplate heats up a bit more than usual, the headunit is powered thru a 10 gauge wire and the amp I got like a month ago is using a 8 gauge wire. The V12 ones from alpine are cool as hell they don't kill your battery. You'd have to listen for over an hour with the car off with the volume on high before it kills your battery. The kick on it is nice ...it'll pop out any dents you may have on your trunk lid or quarter back panels


----------

